
Video calls for Signal now in public beta - qznc
https://www.whispersystems.org/blog/signal-video-calls-beta/
======
trome
Video calling with Signal is pretty slick, having used the beta for a few
days. Just make sure to shut off video if you get into a low bandwidth
situation, as opus can only cover up up to 30% packet loss, and video shoved
down too small a pipe can induce much more packetloss.

I will miss the ZRTP codewords though, something about those going away makes
me feel less secure since I can't easily do a voice verification during a
call.

------
kimburgess
There's no mention of it in the article, but anyone who's had a chance to
check the GitHub repo care to share what video codec they went with?

~~~
Chol
[https://webrtc.org/faq/#video](https://webrtc.org/faq/#video)

